# Najdi Arabic: I will not do it



## Idris

Okay, how do I say, "I will not do it," or any other "future negation" (I am not familiar with terminology) in Najdi dialect? Thanks.


----------



## TheFury

In Fous7a
I will not do it = لن أفعلها

In Najdi:
I will not do it = ما بسويها


----------



## ayed

Idris said:


> Okay, how do I say, "I will not do it," or any other "future negation" (I am not familiar with terminology) in Najdi dialect? Thanks.


feminine : mani bimsawwiha/bimzayyinha *ماني بمسويها/بمزينها*
masculine: mani bimsawwih/bimzayynih *ماني بمسويه/بمزينه*
*ماني = ما أنا *
*بــ= **ســ* / *سوف*
Notice the future _*b-prefix*_ equals"going to"in the two cases.​


----------



## WadiH

I don't think your explanation of the b- here is correct.  This isn't there to express the future (the future is already expressed by the form fa3il/mfa33il, etc.).  The construction is just a faster way of pronouncing the Classical construction ما أنا بفاعل ==> مانيب فاعل.  The proof is that the b- appears even when you're not talking about the present, e.g. ماهيب زينة ("it's not good"), موب مشغّل ("it's not turned on"), etc.

*FIRST PERSON FORMS*

1) First person singular masculine: منيب مسوّيها (maneeb msawweeha, "I will not do it")

2) First person singular feminine: منيب مسوّيتها (maneeb msawwyat-ha, "I will not do it")

3) First person plural: *Southern Najd and Riyadh: *منّاب مسوينها (mannab msawwyeenha, "we will not do it"), *Northern Najd and among the Bedouins:* محناب مسوّينها or ما حنّا بمسوّينها (ma7nab msawweenha OR ma 7inna bimsawweenha).

[*NOTES: *the reason for the difference is because there are two first person plural pronouns, i.e. equivalents of the MSA نحن: Southern Najdis use "إنّا", while Northern Najdis and Bedouins use "حنّا"].

*SECOND PERSON FORMS*

4) Second person singular masculine: منتب مسوّيها or متّب مسوّيها (mantab msawweeha OR mattab msawweeha, "you will not do it")

5) Second person singular feminine: منتيب مسوّيتها or متّيب مسوّيتها (manteeb msawwyat-ha OR matteeb msawwyat-ha, "you will not do it")

6) Second person plural: منتوب مسوّينها or متّوب مسوّينها or منتمب مسوّينها (mantub msawweenha OR mattub msawweenha OR mantumb msawweenha, "you will not do it")

[*NOTES: *I think the first form is most common nowadays, but the whole thing varies from speaker to speaker as to which consonants they omit from the Classical form ما أنتم بفاعلين.  Also, there's probably a variation for second person plural feminine that incorporates نون النسوة, but I'm not very familiar with it because we don't use it in Riyadh.  Ayed might be of more help with this one]

*THIRD PERSON FORMS*

7) Third person singular masculine: موب مسوّيها or مهوب مسوّيها or ماهوب مسوّيها (moob msawweeha OR muhoob msawweeha OR mahub msawweeha, "he will not do it)

8) Third person singular feminine: ميب مسوّيتها or مهيب مسوّيتها or ماهيب مسوّيتها (meeb msawwyat-ha OR mheeb msawwyat-ha OR maheeb msawwyat-ha, "she will not do it)

9) Third person plural: موب مسوّينها or مهمب مسوّينها or ما همب مسوّينها (moob msawweenha OR mahumb msawwenha OR maa humb msawweenha, "they will not do it")
[*NOTE:* again some regions or tribes might use a special third person plural feminine form]

These are I think the most common forms, but there are others, of course.  Most of the variations I showed above depend on the speaker, but like I said, just remember they're all based on the Classical Arabic form: ما أنا بفاعل and its variations:

ما أنا بفاعل
ما أنا بفاعلة
ما نحن بفاعلين

ما أنتَ بفاعل
ما أنتِ بفاعلة
ما أنتم بفاعلين

ما هو بفاعل
ما هي بفاعلة
ما هم بفاعلين


----------



## princeipeazul

I'm surprised to know that the active participle is also used in future actions. I thought it's use is limited to current-on going actions. Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## princeipeazul

I've got a question. What's the difference between ماني مسويها and ما بسويها ?


----------



## ayed

princeipeazul said:


> I've got a question. What's the difference between ماني *بمسويها *and ما بسويها ?


Both are two dialects


----------



## WadiH

ماني مسويها/مانيب مسويها are the original versions.

ما بسويها is an innovation of Gulf Arabic.


----------



## princeipeazul

Is it true that in Gulf Arabic موب + active participle has a past meaning? So does it mean that هو موب رايح in Najdi means "He will not go" and in Gulf arabic "He has not gone"? Or does it depend on the context?


----------



## Derakhshan

princeipeazul said:


> Is it true that in Gulf Arabic موب + active participle has a past meaning? So does it mean that هو موب رايح in Najdi means "He will not go" and in Gulf arabic "He has not gone"? Or does it depend on the context?


In Bahraini, موب رايح can either mean "hasn't gone" or "is not going/will not go" depending on the context.

But this doesn't extend to all verbs...

موب ماكل means "hasn't eaten" but there is no context in which it can mean "is not eating/will not eat". That is expressed by ما/مو قاعد ياكل "he is not eating" and ما بياكل "he will not eat".

To figure out whether the verb is like the former (رايح) or the latter (قاعد ياكل/بياكل), think about whether the verb uses the auxiliary قاعد + present tense, or the active participle, to express the present progressive.

To say "is going" you don't say قاعد يروح, you say رايح. Same for "is coming", you say ياي not قاعد اييي. "I'm coming home" = انا ياي البيت. So, these verbs fall in the first category which I described.

But for "is eating" you say قاعد ياكل not ماكل. Or for "is writing" you say قاعد يكتب not كاتب. So thesw verbs fall into the second category which I described.

By the way, I wasn't cognizant of any of this until your question made me think about it!


----------



## ayed

princeipeazul said:


> Is it true that in Gulf Arabic موب + active participle has a past meaning? So does it mean that هو موب رايح in Najdi means "He will not go" and in Gulf arabic "He has not gone"? Or does it depend on the context?


No, not true.
هو موب رايح = He will not go
He has not gone= مابعد راح


----------



## Derakhshan

ayed said:


> He has not gone= مابعد راح


You can say رايح من قبل

انا موب رايح من قبل = I haven't gone there (before) / I haven't been there

Or انا رايح مرتين = I've gone there twice

So رايح can convey a present perfect sense, just as اسم الفاعل does in other verbs (انا متغدي = I've had lunch).

Also, مابعد راح to me sounds like "he didn't go/hasn't gone *yet*"

Also, expanding on my previous post, it seems the active participle (اسم الفاعل) denotes the present progressive + future tense only in verbs which involve some kind of movement.

رايح/جاي/طالع/راجع/داش all mean "is going/coming (in/out/back)" or "will go/come (in/out/back)".

باچر/بكره راجعين = We're coming back tomorrow

Whereas all the rest of the verbs, e.g. شايف/سامع/ماكل it rather represents the present perfect:

(انا سامعها (من قبل = I've heard it (before)

But بکره ماکلین cannot mean "we're eating tomorrow".


----------



## princeipeazul

How about verbs like يوافق whose active participle is موافق? Does انا ماني موافق mean "I will not agree" and "I don't agree"? How can I differenciate the two?


----------



## princeipeazul

Derakhshan said:


> You can say رايح من قبل
> 
> انا موب رايح من قبل = I haven't gone there (before) / I haven't been there
> 
> Or انا رايح مرتين = I've gone there twice
> 
> So رايح can convey a present perfect sense, just as اسم الفاعل does in other verbs (انا متغدي = I've had lunch).
> 
> Also, مابعد راح to me sounds like "he didn't go/hasn't gone *yet*"
> 
> Also, expanding on my previous post, it seems the active participle (اسم الفاعل) denotes the present progressive + future tense only in verbs which involve some kind of movement.
> 
> رايح/جاي/طالع/راجع/داش all mean "is going/coming (in/out/back)" or "will go/come (in/out/back)".
> 
> باچر/بكره راجعين = We're coming back tomorrow
> 
> Whereas all the rest of the verbs, e.g. شايف/سامع/ماكل it rather represents the present perfect:
> 
> (انا سامعها (من قبل = I've heard it (before)
> 
> But بکره ماکلین cannot mean "we're eating tomorrow".


Hello. Can your sentence "بکره ماکلین" mean "We will have eaten tomorrow"?


----------



## WadiH

princeipeazul said:


> Hello. Can your sentence "بکره ماکلین" mean "We will have eaten tomorrow"?



You would normally use this form for 'coming' and 'going':

بكرة رايحين
بكرة جايين
بكرة مسافرين
بكرة طالعين
بكرة نازلين

Using it for 'eating' seems awkward to me.  You'd normally say بكرة بناكل.


----------



## princeipeazul

Thanks. How would you express the future perfect in Najdi? As in "At 3:00 we will have finished it"?


----------



## WadiH

على ثلاث بنكون/بنصير قد خلصنا

You can probably also just say:
على ثلاث قد خلصنا

Another form:

لى/لين جت ثلاث قد خلصنا
لى/لين جت ثلاث وإلى قد خلصنا

إلى/لى (also ليا/إليا) comes from إلى أن via إلين.  Usually it means "if" or "when" (in addition to the original meaning of "until").


----------



## Schem

princeipeazul said:


> Thanks. How would you express the future perfect in Najdi? As in "At 3:00 we will have finished it"?



نبي نصير قاضين/مخلصين منه الساعة ثلاث


----------

